# NRA HFS Class 18MAY2014 MA LTC



## Ptac (Mar 30, 2013)

NRA Home Firearms Safety course coming up 18MAY2014 from 1000 to 1400 with seats still available. Class is posted on nrainstructors.org. Class fee is only 75.00 which is reasonable. Will be held at a local VFW that I'm a member at, Post 3260 located in New Bedford, MA. Other classes will be offered. Great course for any family members who are looking to get their LTC. Drop me an e-mail if anyone is interested:[email protected] More classes to follow. Check us out at primustactical.com and www.facebook.com/primustactical


----------

